
Plan to bring UK clocks forward - vrikhter
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12517762
======
th0ma5
I hope they factor in global costs. Also when the DST stuff changed here in
the states a while back, I either missed an update on my corporate managed
machines (or something) cause I was showing up late in the Spring and early in
the Autumn to various meetings during the dates in between the new and old
dates. I eventually got a new laptop and didn't have the problem anymore :D
However, I do remember many of our servers being out of sync at least for the
first change, and we eventually just relied upon GMT dates and did a lot of
fudging by hand with anything during those time periods.

~~~
vrikhter
This is the government we're talking about, there's no way they can factor
these type of things in :)

